# Enabling Video play back while driving (3Gen Nav MMI)???



## tjm7671 (Aug 11, 2001)

Im going to post this in multiple forums for max exposure and help. For individuals with the 3Gen MMi Nav has anyone found a way to enable video play back of a DVD while the car is in motion??? Thank you for any tips and thanks for looking.


----------

